# Mud Muckers



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

any one going to make the end of january or TGW in Febuary.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I will be there feb 10-12. Gonna have the Grant Fl crew I ride with there killin it! Should be a really fun time!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we are gonna try and go feb 11th just for that sat i gotta work but i think im gonna be sick that day lol


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

mcpyro3 said:


> we are gonna try and go feb 11th just for that sat i gotta work but i think im gonna be sick that day lol


 sounds good when it gets closer we need to set up a time and place that sat to meet up have a good group ride. we will have quite a few of us. think we going to try and make the end of jan ride also. like to see more rain.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

now we just gotta find a decent set of laws for my gfs brute and a bunch of rain and we'll be good but ya we'll def have to meet up n ride prob be just me n my gf going this time


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

trying to get a group of my FD brothers to head up there for the 11th


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

FL.cowboy said:


> trying to get a group of my FD brothers to head up there for the 11th


 sounds good waiting on my clutches from vfj had some shipping issues been 2 weeks now, hope ill make the jan ride , if not will def be there for feb. We should have a nice group 4 sure.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

birddog76 said:


> sounds good waiting on my clutches from vfj had some shipping issues been 2 weeks now, hope ill make the jan ride , if not will def be there for feb. We should have a nice group 4 sure.


I've heard alot of people saying shipping is getting slow from Jon he must be bad behind I think I shipped mine on Monday and had it back Thursday. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> I've heard alot of people saying shipping is getting slow from Jon he must be bad behind I think I shipped mine on Monday and had it back Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


well would have took about a week, but got some idiots in my local post offfice, so my clutch made a second trip yo PA. John got it back and should ship monday so should be ready for the weekend. Great guy to deal with although going to be a expensive clutch job when all done.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

birddog76 said:


> any one going to make the end of january or TGW in Febuary.


 Got my bike all back together , we should have a nice group this weekend. we going to also try and make tgw in feb. Hopefully the rain hits fri.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Where's this at?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

bunnell fl


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok. Too far of a ride right now for me.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

how many we got going to make it next weekend.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'm thinking about heading down there. If I do it will just be me and maybe a couple others. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I'm thinking about heading down there. If I do it will just be me and maybe a couple others.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 come on down and ride will have a nice group yall can ride with us. will be there sat.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Will anyone going be able to access there account here to get a place/time to meet n get a ride together?? 

My bike will be easy to find....look for the swamp shocker logo on the rad...


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Litenyaup said:


> Will anyone going be able to access there account here to get a place/time to meet n get a ride together??
> 
> My bike will be easy to find....look for the swamp shocker logo on the rad...


 will get it planned by thur , will have maybe a meet up place around 10 sat.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

birddog76 said:


> will get it planned by thur , will have maybe a meet up place around 10 sat.


For sure sounds awesome.


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

ill be there too all weekend! cant wait to get a lil crazyy!


----------



## fiarmin67 (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't wait its going to be a blast. I'm also going with some FD brothers. Hey FL.cowboy, u gonna be in ur yota?


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

if yall want say bout 10 o clock sat morn meet over at the old 4 wheeler pit and round pin by the bike wash. well get a nice group together. Ill be on a blue brute 31's black wheels with back rest.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

wish i was goin but im goin to mudfest next weeeknd so gotta save my money !


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

ill be there if i can get my keys out of my truck. damm the luck.:34::doh:


----------

